# Just hanging...



## Mel

Precious moment!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture, priceless moment


----------



## davmar77

We had visitors over the weekend including my brother in law's golden doodle. Here he is with amber this morning.


----------



## davmar77

Woof! Taken this morning.


----------



## cwag

Great pic. Amber is beautiful.


----------



## davmar77

Peek a boo on the couch.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos of a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Neeko13

Awww, what cute pics!!!!


----------



## davmar77

A few from today. It's unusually nice out today in upstate New York for this time of year so we are hoping to get amber out for some good exercise.


----------



## davmar77

My wife sent me this pic. I never had it. Amber was 9 weeks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All the pictures of your girl are great, she was a cute little girl and she's growing into a lovely girl.


----------



## davmar77

Amber with a few favorite toys. She still chews like crazy.


----------



## davmar77

First snow for the pup. She seems to be enjoying herself.


----------



## davmar77

Taken a short time ago. With amber is my step daughter's golden doodle Lincoln. Great they get along so well.


----------



## davmar77

Taken tonight on her new mat.


----------



## cwag

She's having a great puppyhood.


----------



## davmar77

Just pup and me.


----------



## Our3dogs

What a great picture of the 2 of you!


----------



## LynnC

Cute picture


----------



## davmar77

Our pretty pup. Can't believe she's already 11 months old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's beautiful, the time certainly does goes by fast, especially the first year.


----------



## cwag

She is a pretty girl.


----------



## davmar77

Between the extreme cold, snow and amber's first hear, we hadn't taken her out much so we decided that yesterday would be a good day to try. We knew that the dog park would be muddy but she wouldn't mind. Here we have a photo just leaving the park followed by getting a bath shortly after. She got some much needed exercise.


----------



## davmar77

so, what's on tonight dad?


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos, she's a gorgeous girl!.


----------



## davmar77

She's been liking the couch as of late.


----------



## davmar77

I haven't put up any photos in a while so here you go. My wife recently picked up a lighted ball so that explains the photo.


----------



## davmar77

Looking out to the street this afternoon. She's 15 months today.


----------



## Rusty9294

What does Amber like to do? She's a nice looking dog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your pretty girl.

The lighted ball looks like fun.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos of your beautiful girl!


----------



## davmar77

Rusty9294 said:


> What does Amber like to do? She's a nice looking dog! Thanks for sharing.


She likes to be the boss but we are working on that. She can be a pain in the you know what but we still love her. ??


----------



## davmar77

Went out to breakfast in Saratoga springs for father's day. We wanted to go somewhere dog friendly and Saratoga is very good for that. We found a good place with a shaded patio and amber was very good even with lots of distractions.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

davmar77 said:


> Went out to breakfast in Saratoga springs for father's day. We wanted to go somewhere dog friendly and Saratoga is very good for that. We found a good place with a shaded patio and amber was very good even with lots of distractions.


Sounds like you and your girl had a Great Fur Father's Day, she's really pretty.


----------



## davmar77

Got amber in the pool over the weekend. Once she got the hang of it all was good and much fun.


----------



## davmar77

Just relaxing on our bed. Amber turned 16 months the other day.


----------



## swishywagga

She's a very beautiful girl!.


----------



## Ivyacres

Just got caught up on this thread. Amber's a beautiful girl.


----------



## davmar77

A little pool time today. She really loves it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great pictures of your sweet girl!


----------



## swishywagga

She looks like she loves the water just look at that smile!.


----------



## davmar77

Waiting in the car today after Amber's vet visit. Our happy girl.


----------



## davmar77

You talking to me!


----------



## swishywagga

She's such a lovely girl!.


----------



## davmar77

Hey, where ya going? Time for a belly rub!


----------



## davmar77

A few months ago we attended paint and sip. Instead of painting their choice of the day, you can choose another subject painting or create your own. I decided to use a photo of amber. I think it came out ok. I wonder if she likes it? The other painting was my wife's.


----------



## davmar77

Our pretty pup and her new fashion statement courtesy of one of my coworkers.


----------



## cwag

She's stylin. Pretty girl.


----------



## Ivyacres

davmar77 said:


> A few months ago we attended paint and sip. Instead of painting their choice of the day, you can choose another subject painting or create your own. I decided to use a photo of amber. I think it came out ok. I wonder if she likes it? The other painting was my wife's.



Those events are quite fun, I love Amber's painting!


----------



## davmar77

Ivyacres said:


> davmar77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few months ago we attended paint and sip. Instead of painting their choice of the day, you can choose another subject painting or create your own. I decided to use a photo of amber. I think it came out ok. I wonder if she likes it? The other painting was my wife's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those events are quite fun, I love Amber's painting!
Click to expand...


Thanks. I don't consider myself much of an artist but I think it came out ok.

My mom, who turned 98 yesterday by the way, gave me this birthday card made by someone she knows. Nice work.


----------



## LynnC

Very creative. That is nice work. BTW happy 98th Birthday to you Mom! You’re very lucky son.


----------



## Ivyacres

That's a fantastic card, a keeper for sure! and happy belated 98th birthday to your mom.


----------



## davmar77

We have a new sofa coming next week and wanted amber to get used to a certain spot so we ordered this. After a little coaxing so she knew it was ok it seems she's nice and comfy.


----------



## cwag

That looks like a good idea. Let us know how it works out. I don't think it will contain Rukie because he likes to look out the window behind the couch. Sometime he lays up on the back of the couch but since we make him get down, he does this funny thing where his back legs stay in the seat and the rest of him lays across the back. He's helping me create the need for a new couch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying the pictures of Amber, she's such a pretty girl. 
Your painting came out great. I've never attended one of the sip and painting events but have friends that have who really enjoyed them. 

Happy 98th to your mom, that's amazing.


----------



## davmar77

We got our new sofa today and had the guys put the old one out on the curb. Amber discovered it on our walk a little while ago.


----------



## davmar77

Here's one my wife had from just about the time we got amber. She loved her lammy.


----------



## cwag

davmar77 said:


> We got our new sofa today and had the guys put the old one out on the curb. Amber discovered it on our walk a little while ago.


That is so funny. Her face says it all "This is my couch and it's not going any where"


----------



## Neeko13

i LOVE THE PIC OF Amber on the couch out front....she's just saying good-bye to a good friend!!!!! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## davmar77

Can't believe amber is 20 months old.


----------



## LynnC

Such a beauty


----------



## swishywagga

She's absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Wendy427

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Neeko13

wHAT a beautiful girl!!!!!!


----------



## davmar77

Relaxing after a walk.


----------



## Ivyacres

She's beautiful.


----------



## davmar77

Such a puppy!


----------



## davmar77

Away this weekend for a wedding. We brought amber to stay with my stepdaughter. Here's me with amber and Lincoln the doodle.


----------



## goldendoggo

awesome photos! sleeping on the stairs is definitely an interesting nap spot haha


----------



## davmar77

Amber was in need of some play time yesterday so Maria took her for doggy day care. She came home pooped as you can see.


----------



## Wendy427

davmar77 said:


> Amber was in need of some play time yesterday so Maria took her for doggy day care. She came home pooped as you can see.


When I had my Renny (very active!), I’d take him to doggie daycare too, and he’d totally crash on my sofa after picking him up!


----------



## Ivyacres

Great pic of a tired pooch, that will be Honey tonight!


----------



## WolfLQ

Beautiful dog.


----------



## davmar77

Hard to believe amber will be 2 next week.


----------



## davmar77

Been quite preoccupied with my 98 year old mom in the hospital and rehab for the last month but she's finally home and with an aide for now. Hopefully she will start to feel better.

I wanted to post this pic of amber and her new friend from day care. Funny how the friend is sitting on her. They both look so happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cute picture.

Good to hear your mom is home, hope she's doing well.


----------



## davmar77

Amber just hanging on the front lawn. We got the invisible fence recently and she seems to be getting used to it. Her wart appears to be almost gone. I haven't been around much the last couple of months but hope to be around a bit more as things are calming down around here.


----------



## cwag

That's a happy looking girl!


----------



## davmar77

Now that's a pooped pup. Been an active day with two pet store visits including meeting a bunch of puppies followed by some pool time.


----------



## davmar77

We visited family for the holiday. Here's amber and my step daughter's golden doodle Lincoln tuckered out after along day of play.


----------



## davmar77

Dupe post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of Amber and Lincoln, sounds like they are enjoying the holidays, hope you are too.


----------



## JulesAK

We were worried that Maggie would be a crazy girl with all the presents on this, her second Christmas. All she did was walk around and sit on the couch with a bow in her mouth! So funny 

Jules


----------



## Ivyacres

I love seeing other members fun holiday pics.


----------

